# place on side of guppie



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys i have a female guppy that had a small black spot on the side of it.last night it looked like part of its inside is coming out and today the only thing i see is like a white long string.the guppie is eating ok and swimming ok.what do you all think?i cant figure it out.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it in the back near the anal fin? If so shes pregnant, if not its most likely a diesease.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks she has had frys before its not that far back.other than that it ok.what would i treat her with?thanks


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Your welcome, as far at treatments for guppies goes i dont know alot. I would suggest going to a local pet store and describing to them whats happening and they should suggest a treatment.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

check to see if spot is on another fish or different location on fish.FISH LICE are known to move around or change host in order to survive.They are rare(not unseen on this site) and can be introduced as hitch hikers on plants,or fish raised in ponds(outdoors).Most livebeares come from fish farms and are raised in ponds.
Physical removal with tweezers is easiest way to rid fish of lice.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i dont see any spot on any other fish but will keep a eye for it.last night it look her inside was hanging out.i thought this isnt good and she would die tonight.this morning it was gone and the only thing i see where it was is a string comeing out.beside that she is fine she eats and swim ok.you got me


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

string still there?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

yes it is still there its white and about 3 inches long.it looks alot like their waste but white.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

comming out of her side?You sure it's not coming out her vent?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i took another look and perty sure its not coming out of her vent.i have no idea.seem fine becide that.i will try and get a picture but dont know if i can get a real good one.if i do i will post it.thanks for the help


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Search Anchor worms.This is probably what is on/in your guppy.It can be physically removed with tweezers,dab an antibiotic ointment on the fishes wound and treat tank with a anti parisite med.They breed and feed in/on your fish.They also will live in your gravel so vacum well for several days,and thoroughly inspect all other fish.It also comes from outdoor enviroment(plants,fish raised in ponds).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the string is gone this morning.the only thing i see is a very small black circle its only is on one side and down low on her body.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit.i looked at the link.so i took the guppy out and looked at the place and saw a little open so i took a pair of twisizers and pulled it out and its not a worm.i pulled what i could out and its looks more like maybe a tumor or something.i put the guppy back in the tank and looks ok right now.i hope i did not do to much and its dies.i wanted to make sure it was not a worm.do you think i did the right thing?thanks guys i like all your replys.keep them coming.


----------

